
Aye Aye API – A Very Small and Easy PHP REST API Framework - jheriko
https://ayeayeapi.github.io/Api/
======
Gisleburt
Thank you Jheriko.

I kind of blew 1.0.0 (thus the patch bump) but hopefully it's all ok now.

I still need to give it a nicer website (and I'm making the changes you sent
me directly), but it's out there now, and I really hope people enjoy using it
as much as I enjoyed making it.

